# Need Some Help



## tvoigtmt (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone recognize this alarm remote? I bought a used truck and the dealership had no idea how the alarm system works. I was wondering if someone recognizes the remote and could tell me the brand and model of the alarm so I can figure out how it works. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, look on the back of the remote, is there any writing? Usually there is.

From the looks of the remote, you press the top left button to arm the system, and top right to un-arm it. 
When you press it does the light come on? If not it probably needs a new battery. It should be a screw or two on the back of the remote to replace the battery.

If the light is on, and still nothing happens, you might have to start looking under the dash for the alarm.

Also, a remote can be used on different alarms, usually only by the same manufacture, like a DIE (viper, clifford, etc.) will work on more than just the viper brand usually and also will work on a lot of models in each brand. Knowing the remote model helps some, but not a lot.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like an autopage xt-85s remote


----------

